# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Νέος Πετρούπουλη

## bluechris

Παιδιά καλησπέρα και συγχαρητήρια για την πολύ καλή δουλειά που έχετε κάνει.

Έχω κάποιες ερωτήσεις που προσπάθησα να τις απαντήσω μέσω εύρεσης του φόρουμ αλλά απέτυχα και μπορεί να φταίω και εγώ.

Βασικά έχω έτοιμο ένα PC με microtik εγκατεστημένο στο οποίο έχω πρόβλημα και δεν μου αναγνωρίζει τη wireless κάρτα που έχω για αυτό, είναι μια Linksys WMP54G Ver4.1. 
Ακόμα δεν έχω προμηθευτεί κάποια σοβαρή κεραία αλλά με ένα scan που έκανα από windows 2003 (το pcaki εχει 2ο δίσκο και έχω και 2003 πάνω βάλει) βλέπω τον Ataraxos#1401 και Titanas#8221 με αδύνατο σήμα βέβαια.
Οι λύσεις που έχω είναι από ότι καταλαβαίνω να πάρω κάποια κάρτα Aironet ή αντίστοιχη και να συνεχίσω με το Microtik ή απλά να μείνω με τα 2003 και να είμαι απλά χρήστης στο δίκτυο. Βασικά δεν θέλω κάτι τέτοιο γιατί κάλλιστα θα μπορούσα να γίνω Access Point. 
Επίσης κάτι που ξέχασα να αναφέρω είναι πως έχω και ένα AP της SMC το 2482w και θα μπορούσα να βάλω στο PC μια 2η κάρτα ethernet αντί της wireless και να έλεγχα το SMC για να συνδεθώ στον κόμβο αλλά βασικά προσπάθησα και δεν βρήκα τρόπο να κάνω το SMC να κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά.... ούτε scan wireless να δω τι υπάρχει στον αέρα δεν έχει.

Από ότι καταλαβαίνετε μπορεί να είμαι τελείως λάθος στο τρόπο σκέψης μου αλλά συγχωρήστε με γιατί πρώτη φορά πάω να ασχοληθώ σοβαρά με το θέμα.

Ευχαριστώ
Χρήστος

----------


## babisbabis

Καλως ηρθες Χρηστο  :: 
Διαβασε τα απαραιτητα εδω και θα σου λυθουν αρκετες αποριες.
Οι περισσοτεροι (αν οχι ολοι) χρησιμοποιουν καρτες miniPCI (CM6, CM9 k.l.p.) και φυσικα ανταπτορες απο mPCI σε PCI.
Οι καρτες επιλεγονται ετσι ωστε να ρυθμιζουν ισχυ, να τις βλεπει το MT κ.λ.π.
Το AP της SMC που αναφερεις νομιζω δεν εχει client mode.

Καλωσηρθες και παλι 
 :: 

Υ.Γ. Βαλε καμια φωτο της θεας απο την ταρατσα σου στο Wind.

----------


## bluechris

Λοιπόν έκανα κάποια βήματα.

Πήγα από τον Τριδήμα και πήρα μια κεραία Παραβολική 20db... επίσης καλώδιο AIRCOMPLUS και όρμησα στο μπαλκόνι. 
Φυσικά ισχύει το πρόβλημα που ανέφερα πιο πριν στο ότι το Mikrotik δεν βλέπει την Linksys την καρτούλα και αναγκαστικά για να κάνω scan είμαι με 2003 server. Τώρα θα ήθελα να μου πείτε από που να πάω να αγοράσω καρτούλα τέτοια γιατί βρήκα ένα online μαγαζί στον πειραιά ( http://www.linkshop.gr/eshop/view_pr...b52e75638eb36f
και λέω να την πάρω. Σίγουρα πάντως η καλύτερη λύση είναι αυτή? τα άλλα που βλέπω που μπαίνουν σε κουτάκι ακριβώς στον Ιστό και βγάζουν ethernet είναι πολύ ακριβά? και που θα τάβρω?
Όσο αναφορά για το SMC που είπα πριν παρατήρησα πως έχει 3 επιλογές.. μία είναι να είναι απλά AP μία να συνδεθεί κάπου και ζητάει MacAdress και μία να ειναι λέει multipoint κάτι. Αν μετά από το scan βρω κόμβο του Awmn και δω την macadress και την βάλω εκεί στο SMC υπάρχει να παίξει? και να το πετάξω στην ταράτσα και να τελειώνω?
Πολλές ερωτήσεις και συγνώμη παιδιά για την ταλαιπωρία. Επίσης φωτό θα βγάλω λογικά όταν μπορέσω να βρω το γιο του σπιτονοικοκύρη μου γιατί μένει στον τελευταίο όροφο ενώ εγώ είμαι στον 1ο και το pc ή σε ότι άλλο καταλήξω θα μπεί εκεί στο δικό του μπαλκόνι γιατί αν δείτε τη θέα έχω (όλη η αθήνα φαίνεται) θα καταλάβεται πως δεν χρειάζεται να πάω ταράτσα. 

Έβαλα το network stumbler και βρήκα τα εξής:



> # $Creator: Network Stumbler Version 0.4.0
> # $Format: wi-scan summary with extensions
> # Latitude	Longitude	( SSID )	Type	( BSSID )	Time (GMT)	[ SNR Sig Noise ]	# ( Name )	Flags	Channelbits	BcnIntvl	DataRate	LastChannel
> # $DateGMT: 2007-05-12
> N 0.0000000	E 0.0000000	( )	BSS	( 00:12:0e:13:8b:ab )	16:19:50 (GMT)	[ 29 78 49 ]	# ( )	0471	00000000	200	0	0
> N 0.0000000	E 0.0000000	( )	BSS	( 00:18:f8:70:7d:ae )	16:19:51 (GMT)	[ 23 72 49 ]	# ( )	0011	00000000	100	0	0
> N 0.0000000	E 0.0000000	( )	BSS	( 00:14:bf:18:ca:48 )	16:20:26 (GMT)	[ 29 78 49 ]	# ( )	0411	00000000	100	0	0
> N 0.0000000	E 0.0000000	( wgs_thisio )	BSS	( 00:11:7c:0a:0f:42 )	16:20:50 (GMT)	[ 35 84 49 ]	# ( )	0001	00000080	100	110	7
> N 0.0000000	E 0.0000000	( merimna )	BSS	( 00:12:0e:56:7a:ce )	16:21:10 (GMT)	[ 17 66 49 ]	# ( )	0001	00000800	100	0	11
> ...


Εντάξει η γείτονες... αλλά αυτά τα WGS τι είναι?

----------


## igna

κατι εχεις κανει λαθος
στειλε με pm το τηλ σου να τα πουμε

----------


## bluechris

Συντοπίτη έστειλα ΠΜ ... ότι ώρα θες πάρε...
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## igna

Έγινε ένα πρόχειρο scan στου Χρήστου, δεν είχαμε προσβάση στην ταράτσα του λόγο πολυκατοικίας το κάναμε από ένα παράθυρο. Είναι εντελώς πρόχειρο δεν έφτανε άλλο το χέρι μου.
Έχει τέλεια οπτικοί για πολλά link, και τα ετοιμάζουμε, foto μόλις βρει χρόνο
To scan εγινε με ενα feeder στο χερη

----------


## bluechris

Παιδιά καλησπέρα.

Μετά την χτεσινή μου επίσκεψη στα γραφεία του συλλόγου μόνο καλά λόγια έχω να πω .. και για το κλίμα και για τα παιδιά τα οποία γνώρισα εκεί. Σύντομα θα κάνω και εγώ την εγγραφή μου και ελπίζω κάποτε όταν καταφέρω να συνδεθώ (να τελειώσω τις εγκαταστάσεις μου με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του φίλου igna) να μπω και εγώ στο δίκτυο.

Θέμα για μένα είναι που και με ποιον θα κάνω λινκ το οποίο από ότι διαβάζω στο φόρουμ είναι αλλού πρόβλημα και αλλού λύνεται εύκολα .. αλλά έχω καλή πίστη και ελπίδα  ::  

Επίσης παιδιά θέλω να πω πως κάνω web hosting όχι για επάγγελμα αλλά περισσότερο σαν χόμπι με κάποιους νοικιασμένους σέρβερ που έχω στο εξωτερικό και ίσως κάπως να μπορούσα να βοηθήσω το σε θέματα χώρου που μπορεί να χρειαστεί ο σύλλογος ή οτιδήποτε άλλο... υπάρχουν και τεχνικές γνώσεις σε θέματα dns server, mail server και γενικά οτιδήποτε χρειάζεται ένας web server σε περιβάλλον windows πάντα λόγω του ότι δεν έχω ασχοληθεί τελευταία με linux παρά μόνο πριν 4 χρόνια που ο πρώτος μου νοικιασμένος webserver ήταν με linux.

Αυτά και ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια που ήδη έχω δεχτεί στα πρώτα μου βήματα.

----------


## bluechris

Παιδιά έχω συνδεθεί πάνω στον φίλο NickPan10403 επιτυχώς σαν APclient και όλα δουλεύουν κανονικά... επίσης βλέπω κανονικά και τον 1397 και τον 6610 και τον 8810 και συνδέομαι κανονικά σε όλους αν εξαιρέσω πως IP πέρνω από τον NickPan στον οποίο είμαι αυτή τη στιγμή και γράφω το μήνυμα.
Βασικά βλέπω αυτά τα παιδιά γιατί παρόλο που είμαι ψηλά με φοβερή θέα ...όλα αυτά είναι στην ταράτσα μου αλλά ακόμα δεν έχει ετοιμαστεί το pc που θα βάλω πάνω γιατί μου λείπουν πράγματα τα οποία μαζεύονται σιγά σιγά... συνδέθηκα πάνω στα παιδιά από το μπαλκόνι του 1ου από το οποίο έχω μια μικρή γωνίτσα της Αθήνας σαν θέα.

Τα στοιχεία μου είναι BlueChris(12591) με MacAddress 0015AF07A352

----------


## bluechris

Ανέβασα κάποιες εικόνες στο wind http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=12591 για να δείτε τι βλέπω... το έργο στήνετε 4-5 μέτρα ποιο πάνω μιας και οι φωτογραφίες είναι από τον τελευταίο όροφο και όχι από την ταράτσα.

----------


## christopher

@ bluechris: Υπάρχει και ένα γνωστό ζήτημα που αν θέλεις μπορεις να διευκολύνεις......

κοίτα στο: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=391718#391718

----------


## antony++

Εκεί που είσαι, όντως μπορείς να βοηθήσεις την περιοχή με το να κάνεις 2-3 κοντινά λινκ. Ετοιμάζουμε με τον Μπάμπη τη σύνδεση μεταξύ μας (10553-5446). Έχω ελέυθερα i/f για κοντινά link και είδα ότι πιάνεις την omni μου. Μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε μεταξύ μας και μετά να δεις μήπως κάνεις κανένα λινκ προς τα κάτω (geosia, fencer, κτλ.)...

Βέβαια όλα αυτά προϋποθέτουν ότι υπάρχουν οι ανάλογες οπτικές...  ::

----------


## bluechris

Σίγουρα μπορώ να κάνω ότι χρειάζεται για το καλύτερο... θα μιλήσω και με τον Ιγνάτιο αύριο να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε με ποιον και που....

----------


## christopher

@ bluechris & igna:

Έχετε μια εβδομάδα καιρό για να αποφασίσετε.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## igna

> @ bluechris & igna:
> 
> Έχετε μια εβδομάδα καιρό για να αποφασίσετε.


Γεια σου Χριστόφορε φανταράκο, θα τα βρούμε με τον Χρίστο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Παιδιά όπου υπάρχει πρόβλημα, εγώ μπορώ να* βοηθήσω* σε ότι θέλετε και οτι χρειαστείτε.

----------


## christopher

Σε μια εβδομάδα γυρίζω και κανονίζω meeting. Θέλω να πέσουν τα σχέδια επί τάπητως.

Χαιρετίσματα...!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## geosia

Άντε έλα επιτέλους και έχουμε έτοιμα link που σκουριάζουν στις ταράτσες!!!

Ετοιμάστε όλοι τις προτάσεις σας για link μεταξύ όσων έχουν κόμβους στην Πετρούπολη και στους γύρω δήμους.

Καλή συνάντηση.

----------

